
Inclusiveness in Language for Outsiders Looking In - jspash
https://ferd.ca/inclusiveness-in-language-for-outsiders-looking-in.html
======
raxxorrax
I disagree with the author and don't accept these proposals as means of
fighting racism/prejudice. In my country, we have our own discussion around
gendered language and people suggest using gender neutral terms. People talk
about framing and how it can reinforce prejudice. Framing is the source and
justification for this activism.

Ironically you proclaim to be the master of the unwashed in-eloquent slaves,
that should use your idea of language and worse, your diagnosis about the
mental orientation of your lab rats. The backlash is predictable and in my
opinion justified and correct.

French isn't a regulated language. There are institutions which define what is
considered correct, but it has to be accepted by those that speak it. There is
history about that. Someone who speaks English should know about it actually.
Tangential political activism here is rightfully condemned, but we see this in
a lot of countries.

> Generally, people are forgiving

Heh... where? On Twitter?

> That second option is where things usually go bad. If someone tells you
> something you did was hurtful and you just tell them to get over themselves,
> this is where reciprocity ends. There is no need to respect you since you
> felt no need to respect them either.

Would you please give me all your money? Seriously, don't lie to yourself.

> The problem is not being ignorant of the potential harmfulness of words,
> it's doubling down when you learn about it.

I learned nothing from this honestly. Tell people to deal with their "micro-
offenses" and you would really help them cope with difficulties in their
lives. Maybe that is something you could learn.

> But if you're part of a demographic that is targeted by hate groups, a lot
> of your existence is spent being aware of dog-whistles about you

I am. As you might guess from my post, I prefer spending 1000 years in a free
speech place with all offenses the universe can muster than 5 minutes in a
sanctimonious environment where academics without significant life experience
dictate the allowed vocabulary. Free speech and equality before the law are
rights minorities fought with a lot of blood. Not going to throw that away
because some failed parenting.

Now you learned that and you can delete your article.

~~~
jml7c5
You're free to disagree with the author, but this:

>Now you learned that and you can delete your article.

is just rudely dismissive, and not part of good-faith debate.

~~~
raxxorrax
It is not a good faith-debate to me at all. From the article:

There are only a few ways to react:

\- Agree to make the changes

\- Double-down on keeping the text as is, and dismiss the request as
unreasonable

